# Phrag. Raspberries N' Cream



## abax (Dec 20, 2016)

(Pink Panther 'Pink Diamond' x Barbara LeAnn 'New
Generation') from Orchids Limited. Might anyone else have
this cross? The cross seems to be a reluctant grower and
the new growth tends to develop brown tips. The color of
the leaves is good and it has well-developed roots, so I'm
not quite sure why it seems to be problematic. Any ideas?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 20, 2016)

Do you have any photos of your growing area?


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 20, 2016)

How is your water pH, Angela?


----------



## abax (Dec 20, 2016)

I've got photos somewhere, but I've listed my growing
conditions in my greenhouse probably more than anyone
wants to hear it. The ph of my water is neutral to very, very
slightly acid as is the rainwater I normally use. All my
other Phrags. are doing wonderfully well. I just wondered if anyone else had this particular cross and any
problems the cross presents.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 21, 2016)

If it's just the tips, are they near lights or a heat source? If not, try cutting down on the fertilizer.


----------



## abax (Dec 21, 2016)

I'll try cutting the fertilizer back a bit (K-Lite once a week
at 1/4 tsp). It's not near the LEDs or a heat source, but
I might try moving it for experimental purposes. Thank
you, dearie.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 22, 2016)

Maybe it needs a shopping trip to NYC.


----------



## abax (Dec 22, 2016)

Only if you'll squire me around!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 22, 2016)

Just use Fedex, I was going to squire the plant!


----------



## abax (Dec 22, 2016)

Humph! The plant and I are a couple. I used to live in
Manhattan and haven't been back in ages. Your GF and
you are a couple and my plant and I are a couple. I wasn't
trying to date you, you big male ego! ;>)


----------



## NYEric (Dec 23, 2016)

I never would assume that. If you ever want to visit you are welcome.


----------



## abax (Dec 23, 2016)

Thank you. I hope you know I'm teasing you. Sometimes
I get the smart mouth syndrome and just cain't hep it.
You get the SMS too on occasions, I've noticed. :>0


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 24, 2016)

angela, we all know you were completely safe! Eric has a completely one-track mind (get the orchid, get the orchid!). So there never would be any chance of romantic allusion unless somehow it would mean closer access to the plant!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Dec 24, 2016)

Who me!?


----------



## abax (Dec 25, 2016)

ROTFLMAO!!!!! Aaaah, a bribe might work, huh?


----------

